# Is there anything that could burn a DVD in less than 4 hours?



## Baby Boy (Apr 20, 2008)

Windows DVD Maker takes 4 to 5 hours, Nero takes 3 hours, and it's unbearable when you wanna burn more than a copy. Is there any fast software that can burn films on DVDs faster than 4 hours, or is that the way it was originally meant to be?


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

What Spec do you have?

As it takes about 45mins - 1hr max on my other computer: (WinXP 3Ghz P4 2gb ram)

However when I had Vista, it took about 2 /12 hours to burn a 30 min video to DVD.


----------



## Baby Boy (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! Well, I've got a Windows Vista Ultimate 32-bit, 2GB (but I'm trying to enable it to see the whole 4GB RAM), DDR-2. I'm at work right now so that's all I can remember! 
I know with XP it might take less, but I never thought it could ever take 45 minutes! That's luck! 

So, is it a Vista thing then? If it is, then why did they make Windows DVD Maker if with that one you have enough time to take a bath, cook a meal, eat, digest, watch your favourite TV show, have a quick nap and get back to see that it's 95% finished????


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

There's a free program, dvdflick, that is somewhat faster than Nero. Try it and see what you think. It will not do as much as Nero, but it will do the basic stuff.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Using *DVDFlick* to encode the files takes me about 1-2 hours in XP, then burning the encoded files (VOBs) with Nero takes 5 minutes.

32bit operating systems can't use more than 3.5GB. You need a 64bit OS for 4GB or higher.


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

Baby Boy, 
If you are talking about the time it takes to actually burn the completed DVD project, then you should check and see if DMA has slipped into PIO mode. Pretty pictures showing how to do it are here, but it's for XP. I don't know if it's different in Vista.

http://forum.digital-digest.com/showthread.php?t=61905


----------



## d-thinkerdotcom (Feb 11, 2008)

I believe u are talking about making a DVD, that free program on every PC is too time consuming though it does work. I prefer Sony Vegas, though u cannot make 5.1 dts with this.

The best dvd burner on the market is VSO COPYTODVD. Nero is not very good with video.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Ya need a better PC. I bought a Q6600 powered desktop and it flies through burning. A cd takes about 2 mins, a normal length DVD takes just over 30 and a Lord of the Rings length film takes less than an hour. I can even do two at once at this speed and this includes recoding from avi/xvid. Check my profile for full spec. Suffice to say, I never have to wait!!!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, I use Nero7 too, d-thinkerdotcom...:wink:


----------



## smb56 (Jan 11, 2008)

I burn HD-DVDs on standard DVDs in less than 20 minutes to fill up the entire 4.7gb DVD. If you are talking about re-encoding, then you need to get away from Windows and go with a different software. I use Nero and also Ulead Movie Factory for my uses (mostly HD-DVD and Blu-Ray burning on standard DVDs). Hope this helps. Also, if you want to cut the commercials out, the best out there is VideoReDo. None Better

smb56


----------

